# 2 more days!



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

cross post to make sure people see it

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/230221-gift-swap-2012-a.html


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

alvincarlton said:


> Teacup Beyonce is one of our PARTI YORKIE PUPPIES FOR SALE IN OHIO!! If you are looking for a one of a kind dog this little girl is it. She has a personality that will melt your heart the second you hold her. She is all up to date on shots & ready to go! Shipping Is $275 To Anywhere In The US,


Couple of things
a) there is no such thing as 'teacup' dogs
b) you are not allowed to advertise animals for sale on the forum
c) as scams go this has got to be up there with the lamest I've seen in a while


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Couple of things
> a) there is no such thing as 'teacup' dogs
> b) you are not allowed to advertise animals for sale on the forum
> c) as scams go this has got to be up there with the lamest I've seen in a while


has their comment been removed?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> has their comment been removed?


No SS is just crazy and has started talking to herself again ut:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> No SS is just crazy and has started talking to herself again ut:


hahaha SS crazy? never! hahaha


----------

